# Question for Cackerot69



## Mr.Baseball (Dec 24, 2000)

Hey Cackerot its cool that you know so much about BB at 15.  I am 17 and I am trying to learn alot of differnt things about BB also.  My question what is your workout routine?  Also, what is your cutting diet and bulking diet consist of. I am just wondering because I know that your probably in highschool and so am I and how do you find the time to eat every 2-3 hours and get all of that food in?


----------



## corey g (Dec 25, 2000)

> Originally posted by Time + Patience:
> *I ain't Cack, but I am 16 and a junior, and eat 5-6 times a day.  I eat once before school, at lunch, after I get home after lifting by about 5, I am done with my lunch, then I eat again around 7 and then again at 9 or 10, and I also eat whenever I am bored, and got some extra time to cook up something else.  All you have to do is eat before school, at lunch and 3 more times after school, so you have from about 4 o clock when you get home til 11 when you go to bed to get in 3 meals.*


----------



## Time + Patience (Dec 25, 2000)

I ain't Cack, but I am 16 and a junior, and eat 5-6 times a day.  I eat once before school, at lunch, after I get home after lifting by about 5, I am done with my lunch, then I eat again around 7 and then again at 9 or 10, and I also eat whenever I am bored, and got some extra time to cook up something else.  All you have to do is eat before school, at lunch and 3 more times after school, so you have from about 4 o clock when you get home til 11 when you go to bed to get in 3 meals.


----------



## BIGGEST (Dec 29, 2000)

Hey, im 19 and in college, but I was in high school while still training hard. Here's what I did. I bought boxes of protein bars and then took some to school and ate them between classes. I usually ate breakfast in the morning, 1 bar like 2 hours before lunch, ate lunch, another bar during the second half of the day, ate again when I got home, after I worked out I drank a giant shake, and again an hour before I went to bed. Hope that helps!


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 1, 2001)

My teachers always yell at me when I eat in class.  So i just dont listen to them and keep food in my bookbag under my desk and take a bite when they are not lookin.  I eat before school and in each period after lunch.  I get home at 2:30 and drink a gallon of water before i work out at about 4.  I eat a big protein shake after that and then take a 2 hour nap. (Naps after workouts release a growth hormone)  Then i eat in moderation about every hour.

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## frankm007 (Jan 1, 2001)

"...then take a 2 hour nap. (Naps after workouts release a growth hormone)..." is this correct? i have free time after working out and eating, i could taking naps...


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 1, 2001)

yup.  As stupid as it sounds its true.  I recommend you take a ganders at it yourself.

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## Cackerot69 (Jan 14, 2001)

yes its true. not only after a workout though.

after 90 mins of REM sleep your body naturally secretes GH.

BTW, i answered your Q, right Mr. Baseball?


----------



## TripleP (Jan 17, 2001)

When I was in high school I would eat about half an hour before school, then at 10am I would drink a milkshake(mixed with some fruit), then I would eat lunch at 12pm, and I would have another milkshake at about 2pm.  After I got home, at about 3, I would just eat normally every 2-3hours


----------



## Oldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The body secretes GH all of the time, it just secretes more during sleep.

The body repairs/builds muscle all of the time, it just concentrates more on it during sleep periods.

The difference between napping and not napping is miniscule.  Just get a good night's sleep.


----------

